# Itchy Ears



## CuriousKira

When we picked Kira up from the breeder she told us that Kira's one ear was a bit waxy and we should watch it. I cleaned her ears once a week when they were still down and never saw more than a little wax. The vet has checked her ears prior to this and stated that they look well.

Her ears went up about 2 weeks ago and I noticed that they were pretty red inside & quite dirty. I cleaned them them well & within a few hours the redness was gone & she wasn't itching. Yesterday I noticed she was itching the right ear quite a bit during the day & cleaning them didn't seem to help at all.

The discharge in her ears looks like a dark wax to me & doesn't smell very nice. The solution I've been using to clean her ears is Nutri-Vet Ear Cleanse for dogs. She must have been itching a bit last night because her right ear is quite red....and droopy this morning 

I saw on here the apple cider vinegar & water rinse and I'm thinking I will try that this morning. I'm wondering how long I let it go before getting her into the vet. Does this sound like it's just wax or maybe a bacterial or yeast infection? Would scratching at her ear have damaged it? ( I know prob a stupid question but i'm a worry wort)


----------



## onyx'girl

I would get a swab done by a vet and see if it is bacterial/yeast or a combo of both. Scratching the ear, shaking the head can cause damage to the cartilage. 
What your pup is eating may be playing into the gunky ears. 
I have a dog with chronic ear problems due to environmental allergies, and have used many products. The only one that really works is Zymox(with hydrocortisone) I got mine at entirelypets, but you can find it on amazon as well. 
Zymox Otic Three Point Enzyme System w/Hydrocortisone
I still recommend a vet check asap. Onyx had an aural hematoma and it wasn't cheap to repair, and her ear now has scar tissue. Sometimes the hematoma will cause soft ear, we wer lucky to get it treated within hours of it happening.


----------



## Pattycakes

I agree...I would definitely take your puppy to the vet to get it checked out and make sure she doesn't have an infection. 

My dog had the same problem once and they put her on some medicated drops and an ear wash and she was fine. I still clean her ears with the ear wash and she hasn't had any problems since.


----------



## CuriousKira

Thank you! She's going in at 2 today, it worries me that the wash didn't help & I don't want to wait it out bc e vet on the weekend will be way more! Hopefully the ear swan easily indicates the problem!


----------



## KZoppa

hope you get it figured out and everything turns out well. Zena had chronic ear infections (yeast) because of the humidity out here. Never could get them under control so she's living with my inlaws for the remainder of her life. 

my big beautiful girl before the ear infections









and Zena after her last ear infection that also required surgery...


















her ears are permanently crumpled and stiff. Keep a tight reign on those ears! If for even a second you suspect an ear infection in the future as well, off to the vet. Once they get one, they're prone to getting them regularly. Keep us updated please.


----------

